# 6th Ed



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

heard from a fairly reliable source recently that one of the additions to 6th ed will be "in game" mission cards, just wondering if any body could shed any light on this and also ad what else they may have heard might be different in 6th ed.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

sounds interesting.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah think its gonna work summat like how they did it in a apocalipse battle report with orks and the imperium about a year back in WD when orks got there revamp dont know if u remember but the different generals got sub missions aside from the main objectives which sort of gave the series of games a kind of politcal edge, i.e diffent generals battleing for supremacy within there own force.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Soo.. basically it's like two objectives ratehr then just one... ?


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

erm yeah kind of, but you will have obviously your main mission i.e annilation, sieze ground or what ever but then once per turn you would draw a mission card which for instance would say u must kill a fast attack or heavy support option in that turn which would earn you extra victory points or some sort of bonus. Just as an example.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Could be interesting...?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Sounds dumb.

I don't want even more luck (which cards you draw at different times) added into the game.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Yeah.. sounds a bit silly. I mean.. what happens if you draw a card and theres nothing one te field that applies to it? keep drawing till something you like turns up? 

If its true, I can see pretty much everyone ignoring it


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

yeah i dont know the full extent as how they are gonna implement it, the guy was giving very little away. he did mention tho that the mission cards would be personal missions rather than mission or scenario specific so im assuming that any card drawn will be able to be used at some point in the game. Having played dreadfleet it uses a sort of similar method in the form of fate cards which seem to be quitre effective and also adds some more depth fluff wise into the game. However i do agree that another luck determined factor in the game will make it very hard for you to plan and also win your games, but i suppose if your a fluff based kinda cinematic player then you would probably like it but if your a hard core torni player its gonna cause u some problems.


----------



## Chili1pep (Dec 17, 2010)

Man, the one thing i hope 6ed changes is not using as much luck, its so irratating when a dude is like an inch away from your dude and you fire and you have just much chance hitting then, as you do when youre 24 inches away. rediculous.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

This card idea seems like it would be fun if done right but game-breaking if done wrong. I don't have faith in 40,000 that it would be done right.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I can taste salt.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i cant see it happening, GW moved away from the Draw a card type games years ago, they are unlikely to go back that route for the main game, more likely they would include that as some expansion option or a "nice to have" optional extra like they did with the launch of warhamer fantasy.
they will keep it simple, if they have some form of secondry mission it will likely be optional and just for variety, and will more likely be in a table form with a dice roll rather than a pick a card. Personally anything that adds something to the core game is a good idea, but with anything like this is should be optional and at the players discretion


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> i cant see it happening, GW moved away from the Draw a card type games years ago, they are unlikely to go back that route for the main game, more likely they would include that as some expansion option or a "nice to have" optional extra like they did with the launch of warhamer fantasy.
> they will keep it simple, if they have some form of secondry mission it will likely be optional and just for variety, and will more likely be in a table form with a dice roll rather than a pick a card. Personally anything that adds something to the core game is a good idea, but with anything like this is should be optional and at the players discretion


 
Unless it is a once off, limited production run 40K game.


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

So kinda like second ed. objective selection?

If it does go that way id be happy with it - Its a good system, makes the games a fair bit more narrative than just the same old 3 game types.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Chili1pep said:


> Man, the one thing i hope 6ed changes is not using as much luck, its so irratating when a dude is like an inch away from your dude and you fire and you have just much chance hitting then, as you do when youre 24 inches away. rediculous.


Yes that doesn't seem good enough, should be easier to hit when closer especially vehicles & MC's


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm skeptical about this, however some other systems have optional card decks, Firestorm Armada for example, so maybe an optional expansion - there would be money in it I suppose.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Bits and Kits put it politely and factually correct in the companies move away from the massive card based and counter based editions and games of the 1990's. It is utter rubbish, yet more 6th Edition bollocks made up by some internet reprobate.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

Maybe it would be in an expansion like cities of death where if you want something a little different you can add mission cards to the game.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's to hoping this rumored new, unnecessary and unpredictable element of gameplay is -entirely- optional.... actually, I kinda hope it doesn't exist at all. I don't need the dice -and- the cards trying to kill me, you know?

6th ed is a ways off and that means that any concrete rumors are going to be few and far between. Against my fanboyish desperation to believe in something 6th-ed related, I assume this to be shameless, illogical wishlisting or deliberate disinformation.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

...I agree with everything you said except the entirely wrong part. The new edition is only 1-2 years off. Nothing has been said about it, which is a good indicator that there is virtually nothing concrete to talk about.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I can't put much stock in the card idea, it seems contrary to the idea that 6th edition is moving further into be tactical rock paper scissors (though I hope some randomness still remains because those moments where things go against expectation (23 consecutive 5++ invunerable save with a Daemon Prince for example)).

Either way a lot of these rumors seem to be a combination of old ediriin rukes that where phased out and possiblities. I almost think someone leaked notes from a brainstorming meeting and a lot of the rumors were more some things that where being thrown against the wall to see what would stick.


----------



## ElciD (May 27, 2011)

I think it could be a nice addition for a fluffy gameplay. If it works as nice as in the gamereport in the WD (I just checked, it's in the March 09 Issue, at least in Germany, an Apocalypsereleasewhateveeerissue) it could be really exiting.
They had this huge 6 Player Battle going on and besides the normal Missions every General got a secret extra like: Accidently kill your allies general, because u want his job (there were orks).
The coolest missions i remeber where the one needed to find a honorfull death for his general while his allie had the mission to keep that general save at all cost. 
Of couse in that report everything was esp. written for that scenario, but if its made in that style, it could be fun : D


----------



## cottomkid (Jun 8, 2009)

I was wondering, so rumor has it that in the box set it's going to be Dark Angels and Chaos Legions, does that mean Chaos Space Marines, or Chaos Demons?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

If it's Chaos Legions that would mean Chaos Space Marines, before the Horus Heresy there were no chapters, just legions. After the Heresy the loyalists were split into chapters while the traitors remained legions.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

cottomkid said:


> I was wondering, so rumor has it that in the box set it's going to be Dark Angels and Chaos Legions, does that mean Chaos Space Marines, or Chaos Demons?


Chaos Marines, but the latest word is that Dark Angels aren't going to be in the box. So perhaps Eldar or Tau and Chaos?


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I hope they don't put two power armoured armies in the starter box, that would just be stupid.


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

i think it is just lovely! it's a fresh news for a GRR-WAWAWAW-PEWPEW-IWILLWINTHE GAMEATALLCOST tard gamers..


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

yostu said:


> i think it is just lovely! it's a fresh news for a GRR-WAWAWAW-PEWPEW-IWILLWINTHE GAMEATALLCOST tard gamers..


Please don't denigrate a playstyle just because you either don't understand or don't care for it. One person's means of enjoying the game is just as valid as anyone else's. The only unacceptable playstyle is cheating. The name calling is unnecessary.


----------



## Brother Asmodeus (Oct 15, 2011)

Ahhh 2nd edition mission cards.

Highly unlikely as this would not support the stand alone book format. That has proved hugely popular and lucrative (not to mention they can claim VAT back on book sales).

How would you put cards in a book? you are more liekly to go to the battle missions book foramt buy having more and maybe unique missions within the game or sub-missions with each mission as they did before giving more complexity and challenges within each battle.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Brother Asmodeus said:


> Ahhh 2nd edition mission cards.
> 
> Highly unlikely as this would not support the stand alone book format. That has proved hugely popular and lucrative (not to mention they can claim VAT back on book sales).
> 
> How would you put cards in a book? you are more liekly to go to the battle missions book foramt buy having more and maybe unique missions within the game or sub-missions with each mission as they did before giving more complexity and challenges within each battle.


Most likely they will be sold along the lines of CCG's like Magic the Gathering.

You will have to buy a starter deck and then subsequent booster packs.


----------

